# Chess Anyone?



## Beamhead (Feb 12, 2005)

Some of my guys preparing for battle!/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow!!! Nice collection!!!! I still don't have a single SureFire.......I do plan to get one (I keep my money on a strict list of what I want to buy next). After I get a MaxaBeam and build a uber-light, I plan on getting an L4 and running it with some PILAs.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 15, 2005)

HA!
That is too cool for words /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Looks like you need more black ones


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 15, 2005)

kongfuchicken:
I actually have more black ones, but they are not worthy of this shot.....if ya know what I mean. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## scuba (Feb 16, 2005)

Inspiring picture! Would you send me a bigger version of it to maybe use as a wallpaper?


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*scuba said:*
Inspiring picture! Would you send me a bigger version of it to maybe use as a wallpaper? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Sorry scuba, when I resized it I did not save the original, however you should be able to copy it and resize it without much loss.
HTH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------

